# ferrets, I wish I'd known that!



## thedogsmother

As ferret owners is there anything that you wished you had known before you got them? Im talking about tips you now know, but life would have been easier if someone had told you before you got them, tips on feeding, bathing, grooming, innoculations, handling, general care or anything else. I want to be a good ferret mum when the time comes so please let me pick your brains


----------



## shezzy

Hmmm. I wish someone had really warned me how addictive they are... that doesn't really help. 

I wish I knew sooner that raw wasn't a bad thing. I was told not to give them raw foods, chicken wings, mince etc. when I got my first ferret. But it's not a bad thing and they love it. Ummm. Thats about it. lol


----------



## thedogsmother

shezzy said:


> Hmmm. I wish someone had really warned me how addictive they are... that doesn't really help.
> 
> I wish I knew sooner that raw wasn't a bad thing. I was told not to give them raw foods, chicken wings, mince etc. when I got my first ferret. But it's not a bad thing and they love it. Ummm. Thats about it. lol


Do you feed yours entirely on raw, I find raw feeding really confusing, I wouldnt know how much to give for example or how often you feed them, I know you should avoid pork but I dont know why


----------



## shezzy

Nah my guys get a mix. They get their dry complete ferret mix everyday. And couple of times a week I give them chicken wings or some mince and sometimes (not alot) they'll get a boiled egg. You can give them tuna and pasta  but I haven't tried that yet, at this rate they're being fed better than myself lol 

I've also read they can have rabbit and chicks and even frozen rats apparently (expensive, costs me enough just to buy them for my snakes). I was told to stay away from all these when I first got Zeus and I havent really looked up alot about these foods if im honest. I just know my guys love their mince and chicken  Someone with more experience will come along and let ya know lol 

I'm acutally getting a rabbit soon from a farmer (skinned and gutted) to let my guys have a taster. But I think your ment to freeze the meat first to kill parasites or something. Either that or I've been reading too much on raw feeding for dogs  Don't have any but the idea makes me curious for the future.

Sorry I'm not that helpful, I'm still learning new stuff all the time and I've had them for 3 years now


----------



## shezzy

when are you getting your kits??


----------



## thedogsmother

Its ages away yet, probably about a year(ish), but I want to be totally prepared when the time is right. I got rats unexpectedly and learnt as I went along, more with luck than good judgement so I want to do it properly this time round. I wont get ferrets till all my rats are at the bridge so Im not in any rush for that to happen, having said that most of the rats are very elderly so I have to be sensible and realise they wont be around forever.


----------



## shezzy

thedogsmother said:


> Its ages away yet, probably about a year(ish), but I want to be totally prepared when the time is right. I got rats unexpectedly and learnt as I went along, more with luck than good judgement so I want to do it properly this time round. I wont get ferrets till all my rats are at the bridge so Im not in any rush for that to happen, having said that most of the rats are very elderly so I have to be sensible and realise they wont be around forever.


Thats great that your preparing early for the ferrets. I'm the same about a dog. I know I won't get a dog for another couple of years but I'm already lookin up on feeding, breeds and the different training methods. :thumbup: Me and OH have finnaly decided on a breed so now it's about learning more about that breed.

I still stand by the addictive comment. If it were up to me (well more if I had the funds) I would be opening a ferret rescue tomorrow and have loads of the little guys lol  they make lovely pets

Awkt what a shame about your rats


----------



## thedogsmother

I think I would love to have 3 ferrets, I think that would be enough to entertain each other but they will be living indoors so I cant go mad and get more unfortunately. What dog breed are you going to go for?


----------



## shezzy

thedogsmother said:


> I think I would love to have 3 ferrets, I think that would be enough to entertain each other but they will be living indoors so I cant go mad and get more unfortunately. What dog breed are you going to go for?


Well we'd like a larger breed but not tooo big. We both really love Rottweilers. I used to know someone who had Rottweilers and they're just amazing :001_wub: Luckily we both have experince of a larger breed. My OH used to have a large Weimaraner (are they classed as big dogs? because he was huge  ) and I used to help foster for all different breeds/sizes/ages/temperments of dogs. From a little Dachshund to a big Bull Mastiff.  
I know it's not as simple as just picking a breed you like, we're looking into other aspecs of the breed to make sure the dog will suit our lifestyle. But like I said, it won't be for another couple of years, we don't have the space for a larger breed like this at the moment. Also want to make sure I get a good breeder, I don't just wanna go out and buy the first rottie I see, so much to read up on and find out, much better to prepare in advance. 
It was a hard decision to make though. I love English Bull Terriers (defo no from OH), grey hounds (still a no) and Labradors (got a maybe for that one haha).

I can't pry myself away from peering in the dog section and checking out the lovely dogs everyone has 

Anyway, 3 is a great number  Thats what my two groups are in at the moment


----------



## thedogsmother

My oh is mean too, I wasnt allowed an English Bull either . I love rotties though, Ive yet to meet a nasty one, they are real teddy bears.


----------



## shezzy

thedogsmother said:


> My oh is mean too, I wasnt allowed an English Bull either . I love rotties though, Ive yet to meet a nasty one, they are real teddy bears.


They are amazing dogs (EBT) so sweet, OH says it's the nose that puts him off but I think that makes them even more gorgeous  I've met quite a few and they've all been lovely. 
I've never met a mean rottie either, awkt makes me want one now but I have to be patient.


----------



## Ferretking

id wish i knew tht when im at skool and my older sis brings over her 4yr old son tht they hold my ferrets the wrong way and feed them icecream :mad2:


----------



## thedogsmother

Ferretking said:


> id wish i knew tht when im at skool and my older sis brings over her 4yr old son tht they hold my ferrets the wrong way and feed them icecream :mad2:


 Flippin eck, I bet you went mad, were your ferrets ok?


----------



## Ferretking

yes but my ferrret Rango got diarehha and mittzy got bellyache bad and frost was suprisingly ok vet said and other ferrets up and kikin :thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM

Feedibg raw food is quite easy. I feed mine raw with dry food as I like to class the dry like in case they are hungry later. as for how much it really depends like people some ferrets eat more then others, but you will soon see how much they need as you get to know them. One thing i have found is ferrets that are kept indoors on blankets smell more then those kept on a paper like bedding (soft Tissue)


----------



## thedogsmother

DKDREAM said:


> Feedibg raw food is quite easy. I feed mine raw with dry food as I like to class the dry like in case they are hungry later. as for how much it really depends like people some ferrets eat more then others, but you will soon see how much they need as you get to know them. One thing i have found is ferrets that are kept indoors on blankets smell more then those kept on a paper like bedding (soft Tissue)


I keep my rats on shredded paper with tissue for soft bedding, would that be ok for ferrets?


----------



## DKDREAM

thedogsmother said:


> I keep my rats on shredded paper with tissue for soft bedding, would that be ok for ferrets?


Yeah thats what I keep mine on and change it once a week. What I will say is ferrets are better of with a dark box to sleep in, ive found they are a lot cleaner if they have a proper bedding place where they can curl up and sleep.


----------



## happysaz133

I'm so excited you are getting ferts!


----------



## DKDREAM

with indoor ferrets some people use Snuggle sacks its like a small sack that the ferrets can sleep in and feel secure. they do use hammocks too.


----------



## DKDREAM

also here is a tip. If your going to use a litter tray I would use tie wraps or something like that to keep it in place as ferrets love to turn things over lol also get dish's that are held in holders. Mine all love to tip the dinner dish over so they can make a mess lol.


----------



## DKDREAM

4 PIECE FERRET HAMMOCK & SLEEP SACK SET WITH ONE ROOMY HANGING CUBE *cheetah* | eBay


----------



## thedogsmother

happysaz133 said:


> I'm so excited you are getting ferts!


Im just researching at the moment but Im definately getting some, my oh has agreed when the rodent numbers are down I can have them so Im in no rush to loose any more rodents but I want to know everything about ferrets before then


----------



## DKDREAM

What colors are you going to get TDM?


----------



## thedogsmother

DKDREAM said:


> What colors are you going to get TDM?


I love dark eyed white and polecat colours but if Im honest I dont think I dislike any colour so as long as they are healthy I think I'll be happy whatever colour they are


----------



## DKDREAM

thedogsmother said:


> I love dark eyed white and polecat colours but if Im honest I dont think I dislike any colour so as long as they are healthy I think I'll be happy whatever colour they are


do you prefer light polecats or Dark, as you know I am breeding Bella next year, she is a DEW I will keep you updated.

ETA Many light silver kits end up as DEW the older they get


----------



## thedogsmother

DKDREAM said:


> as you know I am breeding Bella next year, she is a DEW I will keep you updated.QUOTE]
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I might be ever so slightly in love with Bella


----------



## DKDREAM

thedogsmother said:


> DKDREAM said:
> 
> 
> 
> as you know I am breeding Bella next year, she is a DEW I will keep you updated.QUOTE]
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I might be ever so slightly in love with Bella
> 
> 
> 
> I have her 2 anties Bliss,Blanche (Mum) and Biyanka too and her dad Donnie (they're all DEWls) and of course her sister Nippy (she isnt anymore hahah she was a nippy kit she had total attitude)
Click to expand...


----------



## DKDREAM

Here is Blanche (Bellas mam) Donnie (her dad) and Bella herself as a baby


----------



## Tapir

lots of kits in rescue too 

I'm very lucky, none of my ferrets have been 'picked' just sort of ended up with them! I have a gorgeous selection, a poley, a silver, bino and a dark sandy. I'd always choose personality over colour though, unfortunately, albinos tend to get overlooked in rescues - people want silvers, DEW, sandy or dark poley. Don't be put off by rescues, they often have very well handled and friendly ferrets. 

I reccomend the book 'Ferrets for Dummies'. Bear in mind it is American but it is fab!

p.s. I personally would reccomend adult ferrets for a first time owner. I've had them for a few years now and wouldn't have a kit, they need a LOT of time and training has to be spot on or else they end up like my Mij  and can be very nippy, turning into biters as they get older.


----------



## DKDREAM

I am not sure what id recommend as I find kits easy to tame, but alot of it is down to when they are very young that's what I feel 5-12 weeks. Rescues are all well and good but like ive found you don't know their true temp until they settle. I never rehome a kit until iv'e trained it, I like my ferrets to be trusted around faces.


----------



## thedogsmother

DKDREAM said:


> Here is Blanche (Bellas mam) Donnie (her dad) and Bella herself as a baby


I cant wait to show my daughter their pictures tomorrow, she was asking me what Bella looked like, now she can see the whole family. It must be lovely seeing them from the moment they are born, then seeing their babies too.


----------



## DKDREAM

thedogsmother said:


> I cant wait to show my daughter their pictures tomorrow, she was asking me what Bella looked like, now she can see the whole family. It must be lovely seeing them from the moment they are born, then seeing their babies too.


I will get a new picture of Bella as an Adult, she is very big for a girl, she has 4 sisters 1 DEW 2 silver mitt and 1 very light silver, Gemini


----------



## Tapir

DKDREAM said:


> I am not sure what id recommend as I find kits easy to tame, but alot of it is down to when they are very young that's what I feel 5-12 weeks. Rescues are all well and good but like ive found you don't know their true temp until they settle. I never rehome a kit until iv'e trained it, I like my ferrets to be trusted around faces.


A good rescue will let a ferret settle there first so they can be honest about them. It's good that you sell your kits well trained. 

I just personally (an no offence intended at all - you know I have a lot of respect for you DK) would never buy when there are sooooo many in rescue. My friend has 63 (60 now I have had 3 - but no doubt those spaces have been filled twice over!) in rescue right now.


----------



## DKDREAM

Tapir said:


> A good rescue will let a ferret settle there first so they can be honest about them. It's good that you sell your kits well trained.
> 
> I just personally (an no offence intended at all - you know I have a lot of respect for you DK) would never buy when there are sooooo many in rescue. My friend has 63 (60 now I have had 3 - but no doubt those spaces have been filled twice over!) in rescue right now.


Thats ok because I never really sell they tend to stay with me, I care more about the homes they will have before anything else. so no offence taken  I hate these breeders who have litters after litters never handle the kits and just sell someone problems.


----------



## DKDREAM

Here are Tico (Tias son (who is in winter coat) Tia (his mum) and Moonshine her Mum


----------



## thedogsmother

DKDREAM said:


> I will get a new picture of Bella as an Adult, she is very big for a girl, she has 4 sisters 1 DEW 2 silver mitt and 1 very light silver, Gemini


I cant wait for the pics 



Tapir said:


> A good rescue will let a ferret settle there first so they can be honest about them. It's good that you sell your kits well trained.
> 
> I just personally (an no offence intended at all - you know I have a lot of respect for you DK) would never buy when there are sooooo many in rescue. My friend has 63 (60 now I have had 3 - but no doubt those spaces have been filled twice over!) in rescue right now.


Ive lost so many of my furbabies recently and sobbed my heart out over every one of them, almost all the losses could be attributed to bad breeding, I dont regret getting a single rescue but I cant go through it with the ferrets too, thats why Im putting such importance in health and although its totally out of character for me I think I need to know that they will come from healthy parents and grandparents, Im not I saying I will never get ferrets from a rescue but my first ones a will almost certainly be from breeder who I trust, that was one of the things my oh insisted on having been the person witnessing what I go through when I loose a furbaby .


----------



## thedogsmother

DKDREAM said:


> Here are Tico (Tias son (who is in winter coat) Tia (his mum) and Moonshine her Mum


They are absolutely stunning, they are all like little teddy bears


----------



## DKDREAM

thedogsmother said:


> I cant wait for the pics
> 
> Ive lost so many of my furbabies recently and sobbed my heart out over every one of them, almost all the losses could be attributed to bad breeding, I dont regret getting a single rescue but I cant go through it with the ferrets too, thats why Im putting such importance in health and although its totally out of character for me I think I need to know that they will come from healthy parents and grandparents, Im not I saying I will never get ferrets from a rescue but my first ones a will almost certainly be from breeder who I trust, that was one of the things my oh insisted on having been the person witnessing what I go through when I loose a furbaby .


This is why I breed I breed for the health 1st and foremost and that is why I wait until they are 4ish before having a litter because then anything has had a chance to show up. If for any reason a health problem popped up that was due to breeding id stop that line.


----------



## DKDREAM

thedogsmother said:


> They are absolutely stunning, they are all like little teddy bears


Thanks I do have Tias dad and Tico's too but havent got any pics of them. Plug is Tia's dad he is so soft.


----------



## sandyb

shezzy said:


> Nah my guys get a mix. They get their dry complete ferret mix everyday. And couple of times a week I give them chicken wings or some mince and sometimes (not alot) they'll get a boiled egg. You can give them tuna and pasta  but I haven't tried that yet, at this rate they're being fed better than myself lol
> 
> I've also read they can have rabbit and chicks and even frozen rats apparently (expensive, costs me enough just to buy them for my snakes). I was told to stay away from all these when I first got Zeus and I havent really looked up alot about these foods if im honest. I just know my guys love their mince and chicken  Someone with more experience will come along and let ya know lol
> 
> I'm acutally getting a rabbit soon from a farmer (skinned and gutted) to let my guys have a taster. *But I think your ment to freeze the meat first to kill parasites or something. Either that or I've been reading too much on raw feeding for dogs*  Don't have any but the idea makes me curious for the future.
> 
> Sorry I'm not that helpful, I'm still learning new stuff all the time and I've had them for 3 years now


That's interesting I didn't know that. Something else I've learned.


----------



## DKDREAM

Dont bathe ferrets too often otherwise they;ll smell more.


----------

